# xerox xa7-19i problems



## crilla (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, Whenever I turn on my monitor it displays the computers output briefly (half a second) before going blank. I have tried the monitor on two other computers with the same result so it is definetaly not a computer problem. The power light on the front of the monitor stays green when the screen goes blank. Whenever I turn the power off and back on again the exact same thing happens.

Please help. :embarased


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t29921.html


----------



## crilla (Mar 15, 2007)

i don't think that site helps, my computer and laptop both detect the monitor and the light is on, it just it keeps going to a blank screen. when i change a setting it comes back on for like 2 secs and goes back off. please help


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does the computer in question work with another monitor, and did it ever work with this zerox?
Try it in safe mode


----------



## crilla (Mar 15, 2007)

yes im using this computer right now with a dell monitor, i used the xerox monitor for a yr before it did the blank screen thing out of no where.


----------



## davidrider (Mar 21, 2009)

Re; xerox xa7 19i problem

Every time I turn on my computer , monitor goes off , I've found if I unplug monitor leave for 30 seconds then plug back in it comes back on but sometimes I will have to do this 5 or 6 times before it stays on. then its ok. Is it going to be a new monitor or can anyone help with this problem


----------



## rozsomak (Jun 13, 2009)

davidrider said:


> Re; xerox xa7 19i problem
> 
> Every time I turn on my computer , monitor goes off , I've found if I unplug monitor leave for 30 seconds then plug back in it comes back on but sometimes I will have to do this 5 or 6 times before it stays on. then its ok. Is it going to be a new monitor or can anyone help with this problem


Hello!

Same problem (XA7-17i) , but after time, it will be worse.
I took apart the monitor, and i realized, that 3 capacitor at the power supply panel, are "hunched" up. Usually this means they are "broken".
Before this, a i had the same problem with a dvd-player, and when i repaced the broken capacitors, the player was working again.

So if you have some courage, (and soldering iron, and srewdriver) try to replace (with the same type(capacity, and max voltage)).

I didn't replaced them yet, but if i will have some time, i would try to fix, and post the result.
*
If the warranty isn't expired, take back to the shop, because warranty will be void, if you disassemble that.*:4-thatsba


----------

